# Lost 2 paddles on Bailey shuttle drive



## ldemuth6 (May 31, 2009)

try here:


http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f16/found-orange-werner-paddle-on-road-to-baileyfest-44775.html


----------



## biggs13 (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks, but they said someone already claimed that paddle.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

biggs13: I think I have your Werner Sherpa paddle. Give me a call or text and lets meet up 720-273-1998.


----------

